# My PB Smallmouth



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I thought I would give it another go after the early afternoon rain shower before the river gets blowed out again. I started out throwing a redeyed shad which produced a dink on the second cast then I foul hooked a big carp then a big sucker then I sacrificed the redye to a snag. I fished for an hour and caught another dink then I tied on a 1.98 Walmart minnow lure and fished for another hour and was about to call it quits but that little voice in my head said a couple more cast and BOOM!!! this big gal crushed it. I wish I could say it was an epic battle but she hit almost at my feet so after one bull dog run I flipped her on the bank . I've caught 19's and one over 20 but none had the girth of this toad


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a toad for sure. Way to go on the new pb. Like you I caught my pb on a 2 dollar lure also.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep, that's a hog ! Size and Beauty, nice job !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great fish BR. big belly for sure!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Monster !!!!! Love those black spots


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Gorgeous Fish


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

Great catch.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow that's a brute!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You know BR sometimes is disappointing posting a fish like that.....In person the rarity and size of such a large smallmouth is fully evident but on camera it doesn't always come thru. But from experience I can tell that fish is an apsolute donkey! 

I know you've seen Ur share of big smallmouth so accomplishing a PB is no easy feat. Congrats man I know that felt good.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Can easily tell you're a proud papa of that toad, and rightly so!


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

NICE FISH !!


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful smallmouth BR! Congratulations on the PB!


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow enough said


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Thats an awesome catch congratulations on your PB.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Mouth hangs open....So nice!!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Took another look because it's such a TOAD. Beautiful.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

What a heffer! Man all these smallies I've been seein have been givin me the itch. I'll bet that was a fun battle


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow BR!! Congrats that is a goliath grouper if I've ever seen one man! Very nice getting an early start !!!


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

you are the man!


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Great Catch, Congrats!!!!


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

SON! You got toadzilla! Awesome start to 2017! Congratulations on your personal best! What a girth. Did you get a length? Keep up the good work! We've been hammering largemouth and are just starting to Target the smallies. I've always been a river man a heart. Nothing compares to smallmouth! Once again, congrats!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

smithbgfsh said:


> SON! You got toadzilla! Awesome start to 2017! Congratulations on your personal best! What a girth. Did you get a length? Keep up the good work! We've been hammering largemouth and are just starting to Target the smallies. I've always been a river man a heart. Nothing compares to smallmouth! Once again, congrats!


 the length was19.75 in


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

That is a seriously thick fish! Congrats man


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

6 lbr!!!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Awsome fish!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 6 lbr!!!


 I'm guessing 4lb maybe 4 plus


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lol your a honest man


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

I've seen and caught a lot of big smallmouth at Dale Hollow and I'm saying your fish is a good 4 and a half, and maybe a tick heavier.


----------

